# WHERE DID YOU COME FROM? WHERE DID YOU GO?



## Harlequin (May 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEMVwZRJ-UQ

<333333 the sheer nostalgia factor of listening to this song makes me quiver.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (May 17, 2010)

I-I don't know whether I should be ashamed or not but <3


----------



## Harlequin (May 17, 2010)

THERE IS NO SHAME, ONLY JOY AND <3


----------



## Flareth (May 17, 2010)

Oh gosh, I remember this song. Aaaaaah....memories. -dances to it-


----------



## departuresong (May 18, 2010)

Heh, my favorite songs of theirs is "Wish You Were Here," which was written as a parody, but Blackmore's Night ended up doing a serious cover of it.


----------



## Togetic (May 18, 2010)

This was the song that my primary/elementary school used when they first taught us how to square dance. I rather like it.


----------



## Chopsuey (May 18, 2010)

You have no idea how popular this is at rodeos. <3 Okay, you probably do but that's not the point.


----------



## Noctowl (May 19, 2010)

My brother loves this song. XD

Most of the songs I listen to are for nostalgic reasons, dw.


----------



## Harlequin (May 19, 2010)

departuresong said:


> Heh, my favorite songs of theirs is "Wish You Were Here," which was written as a parody, but Blackmore's Night ended up doing a serious cover of it.


OH MY GOD WHAT

REALLY

SERIOUSLY???

<3

This is brill news. I like BN's version, btw.


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 21, 2010)

well this isn't terribly nostalgic for me but it's a damn good song anyway~!


----------

